# I am never going to Australia.



## Ken (Oct 6, 2007)

Look what happened to Chris...


----------



## Leon (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 6, 2007)

nice mate!


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 6, 2007)

Must...resist....urge...to...go.....


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 6, 2007)

The Badass of the Week: Australia

I thought you'd never go cause of this.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 6, 2007)

I smell a surf trip to Oz sometime soon


----------



## Ken (Oct 6, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> The Badass of the Week: Australia
> 
> I thought you'd never go cause of this.



"I swallowed your God"


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 6, 2007)

> Even the plants are fucked up in Australia. Known only as "The Stinging Tree," this spawn of Satan looks deceptively innocuous. It's a mild-mannered-looking thing that's merely covered with tiny hairs. But the slightest touch of those hairs has been known to instantly kill rodents within a day, paralyze dingos and dogs, and cause excruciating pain (and yes, even death) to humans. I mean fuck, seeding the land with enormous reptilian carnivores and holocaustic insects is bad enough. But disguising certain agony and death as a little tree is truly a hallmark trait of sociopathic genius.


is probably my favorite part of that


----------



## amonb (Oct 6, 2007)

Dude, those stinging nettles hurt like a bitch


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 6, 2007)

wtf


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 6, 2007)

That was one of the most awesome diatribes I've ever read.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 7, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> That was one of the most awesome diatribes I've ever read.



Badass Of the Week is awesome 
The Badass of the Week: Inigo Montoya

here's one about Inigo Montoya. 
You killed my father. Prepare to die.


Here's the rest of the list:
The Badass of the Week: The Complete List

I love the one about the Smith & wesson 500.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 7, 2007)

I liked that they made one about sho'nuff.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 7, 2007)

The Shogun of Harlem!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 7, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Here's the rest of the list:
> The Badass of the Week: The Complete List
> 
> I love the one about the Smith & wesson 500.



This is the only badass you'll ever need: The Badass of the Week: Toshiro Mifune


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 7, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> The Shogun of Harlem!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 7, 2007)

yep. 
I remember that. i saw that movie about 6 months ago at a friend's place.


----------



## Naren (Oct 8, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> This is the only badass you'll ever need: The Badass of the Week: Toshiro Mifune



I've probably seen about 15 of Toshiro Mifune's movies by now. The dude was a total badass. "Yojimbo" is one of my favorite movies starring him and, even though I love Clint Eastwood (who Mifune was compared to on that page), I think "Yojimbo" is a lot better than "A Fistfull of Dollars" which was the Western remake.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 9, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> This is the only badass you'll ever need: The Badass of the Week: Toshiro Mifune



[action=Toshiro]points at his username.[/action]

Mifune was the man. Period. End of story.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 9, 2007)

I've got most of Akira Kurosawa's films on DVD, and Toshiro Mifune is just a staggeringly good actor who never puts in a less than impressive preformance those films. I think it was such a pity that the two had a falling out, because while Tatsuya Nakadai was a great actor too, I felt he just didn't fill Mifune's shoes as Kurasawa's leading man, except for Ran maybe.


----------



## Naren (Oct 9, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> I've got most of Akira Kurosawa's films on DVD, and Toshiro Mifune is just a staggeringly good actor who never puts in a less than impressive preformance those films. I think it was such a pity that the two had a falling out, because while Tatsuya Nakadai was a great actor too, I felt he just didn't fill Mifune's shoes as Kurasawa's leading man, except for Ran maybe.



He did a great job in Ran, but in general, Toshiro Mifune was just a much better actor and much cooler guy. Like the site says, he was just a pure badass. Even in "Akahige" ("Red Beard"), he played this total badass doctor with this huge beard.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 9, 2007)

Mifune was even a badass in the late 80's and early 90s, when he was going on 70+. 

Totally stole the show in Spielberg's comedy "1941", too.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah yeah, Red Beard was great, and he did certainly inject the badassery into the character. That one action scene where he busted up people's limbs was fierce and always sticks with me as one of the scariest fights you could be in.

He was fantastic in High & Low (Tengoku to jigoku) aswell, playing the businessman type. Haven't seen 1941 though.

There's no knocking Nakadai though, he was extremely menacing in Sword of Doom. I think anyone will fail in comparison to Mifune though.


----------



## Naren (Oct 9, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Ah yeah, Red Beard was great, and he did certainly inject the badassery into the character. That one action scene where he busted up people's limbs was fierce and always sticks with me as one of the scariest fights you could be in.
> 
> He was fantastic in High & Low (Tengoku to jigoku) aswell, playing the businessman type. Haven't seen 1941 though.
> 
> There's no knocking Nakadai though, he was extremely menacing in Sword of Doom. I think anyone will fail in comparison to Mifune though.



I wonder why they called "Tengoku to Jigoku" "High And Low" when it means "Heaven And Hell." Were they too afraid to name a movie "Heaven And Hell" back in 1963? 

Nakadai was great, but he was no Mifune.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 9, 2007)

Naren said:


> I wonder why they called "Tengoku to Jigoku" "High And Low" when it means "Heaven And Hell." Were they too afraid to name a movie "Heaven And Hell" back in 1963?



No idea I'm afraid. 



Naren said:


> Nakadai was great, but he was no Mifune.



No, definetly not.

I'm sure you know this already, but Mifune had served in the military during WWII. I think he's probably one of the few actors who was just as badass in real life as he was in the films.

Have you seen Hell In The Pacific, where he was stranded on an Island with Lee Marvin? There was so much raw badassery in that movie, it was almost too much too take.


----------



## Naren (Oct 9, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Have you seen Hell In The Pacific, where he was stranded on an Island with Lee Marvin? There was so much raw badassery in that movie, it was almost too much too take.



No, I haven't. Mifune was in a hell of a lot of movies. I've seen maybe 15-20 of them - most of them Akira Kurosawa-directed films, but I have seen some of his other films as well. He was badass as a samurai, a detective, a WW2 soldier, a regular guy, and just whatever he played. He fuckin' played the greatest samurai of all time, Musashi Miyamoto in Samurai I, Samurai II, and Samurai III.


----------



## Rick (Oct 9, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> The Badass of the Week: Australia
> 
> I thought you'd never go cause of this.



I like this reason better.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 9, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> I've got most of Akira Kurosawa's films on DVD...



Kurosawa owns.

Can't say the same for "Quigley down under" ugh ...


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 9, 2007)

How the hell this thread goes from Quigley Down Under to Kurosawa is just amazing.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 12, 2007)

Now we'll go to Genghis Kahn:
The Badass of the Week: Genghis Khan

"Genghis Khan was born in Central Mongolia in the year 1162 CE under the name "Timujin", meaning "Iron Man" and you know that when your parents name you after a Black Sabbath song you're going to be trouble"


----------

